# anyone used natural methods to try and induce missed miscarriage?



## nycsg (Sep 29, 2010)

hello -

I was diagnosed a little over 2 weeks ago with a missed miscarriage. I was supposed to ahve been about 8 weeks at the time but there was just an empty amniotic sac, no fetus at all, so they think it basically stopped developing very very soon after implantation. but unfortunately my body hasn't gotten the message yet... i'm hoping to have it pass naturally without a d&c but don't know how long I really have the patience to keep waiting.

ive read online about using vitamin c, parsely & some other herbs to help speed the process a long but im a little hesitant to try something i dont know how my body will react to. has anyone tried these things with or without success?

Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Feb 27, 2008)

At this stage, vitamin C and parsley are unlikely to have any effect.

Your best bet would be to look into herbs that induce labor. This link explains it well: http://www.wisewomantradition.com/childbearingyear/2010/12/herbal-alllies-for-completion-of-miscarriage.html

If you are unsuccessful after a few days of diligent use, I would speak to your healthcare provider about inducing at home with Cytotec, if you wish to avoid a D&C.

~Rose


----------

